# Noob question about buying pressurized Co2



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Instead of bothering with the mess of DIY Co2 i decided im just going to go with pressurized setup especially since my tank is 55g. What parts would you recommend to go with, and where to purchase. I use eheim cannister filters. How much should i be expecting to spend total?


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

If you search around here a bit, you can find many threads with similar questions and answers...

In brief, if you buy all new, the minimum you'll need is a regulator, check valve, bubble counter, and a CO2 tank. You could also add a diffuser or inject the CO2 into your filter for mixing. 

If you get a fish-specific regulator, you'll probably spend ~$70 or more, depending on what accessories you get. Price of a CO2 tank will vary depending on size and whether or not it's used, but figure at least ~$50.

Check the forum sponsors and eBay for the parts...


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I tend to agree with you Bavarian3 after a few DIY CO2 and espeicially not sure if the CO2 is constantly being inject into the tank, I went with JBJ regulator, needle valves, bubble counter, on/off solenoid for around $75.00


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys, i decided on the JBJ as well. Aqua, i was mainly worried about DIY because of the PH fluctuations, the fish come first in my tank and are rare not to mention expensive specimens that i couldnt risk over this. Where are you getting the co2 from? and what about diffusion


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Bavarian, here is a link on DIY pressurized C02... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

I bought my canister and get my C02 from a locally supplier of restaurants. This way I got a brand new canister and food grade C02 which is suppose to be cleaner than other C02's. It cost a little more but was well worth it.

For a diffuser I use the Hagan ladder that works as both a bubble counter & diffuser. You can purchase one form Big Al's for around $11.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

trenac said:


> Bavarian, here is a link on DIY pressurized C02... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html
> 
> I bought my canister and get my C02 from a locally supplier of restaurants. This way I got a brand new canister and food grade C02 which is suppose to be cleaner than other C02's. It cost a little more but was well worth it.
> 
> For a diffuser I use the Hagan ladder that works as both a bubble counter & diffuser. You can purchase one form Big Al's for around $11.


In the DIY link you gave me the guy used a regulator from ebay only 35 dollars. How are these regulators and what is better about the JBJ or milwaukee


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't think there is anything better about the JBJ or Milwaukee regulators than the one in the link Trena gave you. The warranties on JBJ and Milwaukee may actually be worse than on a Beverage Regulator. 

'The main difference is you do not have to bother with locating a needle valve and any necessary reducers to make it fit the regulator you purchase. You also do not have to worry about DIY'ing anything since the Milwaukee and JBJ units come ready to install. You are paying for convenience and for a aquarium specific product.


----------



## multi leaf (Apr 20, 2005)

Is any one using the Aqualine Buschke..no solenoid needed?
Just control withe the needle valve?

Thanks just tagging along with a similar ?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

You really only need the solenoid when you are also using some sort of controller (ie pH controller). In order to use a solenoid-containing setup without a controller, you simply plug it in so that it is always "on". With the controller, the solenoid is turned off an on by the plugging it directly into the controller's output plug.

-Dustin


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

The nice thing about having a solenoid is running it with your light timer. This way you can have the co2 on only when needed.


----------



## multi leaf (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys 
Just trying to save a few $..and we know that only causes you
to spend more later to fix something


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

multi leaf said:


> ...Just trying to save a few $..and we know that only causes you to spend more later to fix something


That is so true. One of the things this hobby has taught me is that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Bavarian3, 
Glad to know that you've got everything running.I used to use the Ladder as diffuser but whined up getting a Eheim diffuser which I think will yield different result. I've tried DIY reactor but I think some of these equipment were made for a reason.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

My take on the solenoid:

To me the solenoid is a preventive measure against possible animal deaths as a result of power failure. The filters or pumps will stop working and if the CO2 is being pumped fast the gas concentration will build up very quickly.

Turning on and off the CO2 supply doesn't seem to be that justified but it's a nice option.

--Nikolay


----------

